# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Camino a los Yungas...

## F. Lázaro

Recuerdo que hace ya tiempo me mandaron un pps al correo sobre una carretera impresionante...

Por si alguien no ha visto ese pps o no se lo han mandado, pongo algo sobre esta carretera...

De wikipedia:

El Camino a los Yungas, también conocido como Camino de la Muerte, es un camino de aproximadamente 80 km de extensión, que une La Paz y la región de Los Yungas, al noreste de La Paz.

*Es legendario por su peligro extremo y el número de muertes en accidentes de transito al año, (un promedio de 209 accidentes y 96 personas muertas al año)*.[1] En 1995 el Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo la bautizó como el camino más peligroso del mundo.[2]

Esta carretera la construyeron prisioneros paraguayos durante la Guerra del Chaco en la década de 1930. Es una de las pocas rutas que conectan la selva amazónica del norte del país, con la urbe Paceña.

Actualmente se cuenta con una carretera mucho más moderna y segura que conecta La Paz con Los Yungas.

Debido a sus pendientes pronunciadas, con *un ancho de un sólo carril (3 m en algunos lugares)*, y la *falta de guardarraíles*, este camino se torna extremadamente peligroso.

Además en la zona son habituales la lluvia y la niebla, que disminuyen notablemente la visibilidad, el piso embarrado y las piedras sueltas que caen desde las montañas. El 24 de julio de 1983, un camión se desbarrancó del Camino de las Yungas precipitándose en un cañón, produciendo la muerte de más de cien pasajeros en el peor accidente vial de Bolivia.

El camino parte de La Paz, a 3600 msnm., y asciende hasta "La Cumbre", a 4300 msnm. Luego comienza el descenso de 3.600 metros de desnivel en 64 km de recorrido. Al conducir por este camino debe mantenerse la izquierda, (es el único lugar de Bolivia donde se conduce conservando la izquierda, como en Gran Bretaña o Australia) para que conductores que van a la izquierda, en caso de cruce, cosa que sucede muchas veces durante el recorrido, vean con mayor facilidad el borde del camino, que en casi todos los lugares de cruce es un abismo, llegando en un lugar hasta los *800 m en vertical*.

La ley indica que el conductor que conduce subiendo la cuesta (en dirección a La Paz) tiene prioridad por sobre el que baja (en dirección a Los Yungas), por lo que el vehículo que desciende debe detenerse cuando sube otro, para poder darle el paso.

El peligro que supone esta ruta la convirtió en un destino turístico popular a partir de la década de 1990. En particular, los entusiastas de la bicicleta de montaña la utilizan por sus descensos pronunciados y la exquisitez de los paisajes





Estupendo...a más de 80 Km/h y ahorrando tiempo...


Sin tráfico todo el día...


Es tán amplio y tan fácil de pasar...


La amplitud y seguridad es patente...


Ojalá tuviera el carril interior...Padre nuestro que estás en los cielos, santificado...


Sin guardarraíles...




En fin...como decía al final el pps, después de ver esto, dime honestamente...¿Vas a quejarte por nuestras autovías llenas de tráfico?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

¡Pobres repartidores :Embarrassment: !, y para que alguien le diga que devuelve la mercancia...viaje para nada. Totalmente en balde :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

Pues a mi me gustaría hacerlo con mi coche :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues a mi me gustaría hacerlo con mi coche


pch, pelin arriegado. Sobre todo si se te cruza un camion, ¡por ahí estan todos locos! :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues a mi me gustaría hacerlo con mi coche


No sé si se podrá hacer con el coche ahora o no.

Ahora hay una nueva carretera mucho mejor para no tener que jugársela por ahí...lo que no sé si se podrá circular...supongo que sí...

En bicicleta no me importaría, pero con el coche...ni de cachondeo.

Muchos "quitamiedos" y arcenes no tiene pinta de tener...amplitud de calzada no abunda precisamente, entre la lluvia, la niebla, el barro, carretera pedregosa no asfaltada, desprendimientos, etc etc...como para meter el coche por ahí...

Yo por si las moscas no entro..no tengo ganas de probar ese precipicio de 800 metros de desnivel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues no veas la carreterita :EEK!: , menos mal que han hecho otra ufff.
Hombre yo en bicicleta lo hago si no hay mucho tráfico, hace buen tiempo y se reunen todas las condiciones posible para mi seguridad jejeje :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Y despues no quejamos de nuestras carreteras de montaña y nuestros caminos :Mad: .

----------


## ben-amar Jr

da mucho miedo ! yo no voy ¡ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
un saludo

----------


## nando

la madre de la amor hermoso no paso por ahí ni harto vino

----------


## F. Lázaro

> la madre de la amor hermoso no paso por ahí ni harto vino


Es que tela con la carreterita...como la hicieron prisioneros...parece que la hicieron a mala leche como venganza... :Embarrassment:

----------


## FEDE

Pues por lo que se ve debe ser un sitio precioso y como dice Sergi, yo también lo haría en mi coche, pero pilotando yo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  no sería capaz de ir de copiloto  :Embarrassment:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:   :Cool: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> yo también lo haría en mi coche, pero pilotando yo  no sería capaz de ir de copiloto


Vamos, que no te gusta como Luis Moya, sino que, te gustaría hacer la ruta a estilo "Carlos Sainz"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues por lo que se ve debe ser un sitio precioso y como dice Sergi, yo también lo haría en mi coche, pero pilotando yo  no sería capaz de ir de copiloto  
> 
> Un saludo


¡Estais los dos zumbados!

----------


## FEDE

> ¡Estais los dos zumbados!


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  jajaja, puede ser  :Stick Out Tongue:  pero confio en mi vehiculo y en mi experiencia como conductor, ahora lo de ir de copiloto nanaiiiiii.... con los h***os de corbata nanaiiiiiii.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> jajaja, puede ser  pero confio en mi vehiculo y en mi experiencia como conductor, ahora lo de ir de copiloto nanaiiiiii.... con los h***os de corbata nanaiiiiiii....


Te atreves a circular 80 Km por una carretera sin quitamiedos, sin asfaltar, de 3 metros de ancho, con desprendimientos, curvas infernales, de montaña, con precipicios de hasta 800 m, con lluvia, con niebla, etc, etc... y luego no te atreves a cruzar un puentecillo tibetano que están hartos de cruzarlos los de la zona y no se caen????  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FEDE

> Te atreves a circular 80 Km por una carretera sin quitamiedos, sin asfaltar, de 3 metros de ancho, con desprendimientos, curvas infernales, de montaña, con precipicios de hasta 800 m, con lluvia, con niebla, etc, etc... y luego no te atreves a cruzar un puentecillo tibetano que están hartos de cruzarlos los de la zona y no se caen????


Así es, las alturas me dan vértigo  :Embarrassment:  pero confío más en mi coche que en los peldaños del puentecillo ¿o tú no piensas igual que yo?  :Confused:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Así es, las alturas me dan vértigo  pero confío más en mi coche que en los peldaños del puentecillo ¿o tú no piensas igual que yo?


Me parece muy bien que confies en tu coche :Cool: , pero confias en la carretera y en los que se te pueden cruzar?

----------


## FEDE

> Me parece muy bien que confies en tu coche, pero confias en la carretera y en los que se te pueden cruzar?


Hombre Ben-amar, confiar en la carretera ¡si confio! ahora en el que venga de frente ¡no!  :Embarrassment:  pero he de decir por mi experiencia por carreteras de España, que algunas tienen su guasa también ¿no crees?  :Confused:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  y por supuesto suelo ir muy atento y pitando en todas las curvas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ademas estoy seguro bajo mi punto de vista, que en un camión moderno es más seguro, que en un coche al tener más visibilidad, siempre que tengas experiencia como conductor de camión claro está  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Hombre Ben-amar, confiar en la carretera ¡si confio! ahora en el que venga de frente ¡no!  pero he de decir por mi experiencia por carreteras de España, que algunas tienen su guasa también ¿no crees?  y por supuesto suelo ir muy atento y pitando en todas las curvas  ademas estoy seguro bajo mi punto de vista, que en un camión moderno es más seguro, que en un coche al tener más visibilidad, siempre que tengas experiencia como conductor de camión claro está 
> 
> Un saludo


Totalmente de acuerdo, con el camion mucho mas. :Smile: 
Vamos que te estas pensando lo de ir en coche :Cool: . Si te apetece vamos a Cerro Muriano y pides prestado un Leopard

----------


## FEDE

> Totalmente de acuerdo, con el camion mucho mas.
> Vamos que te estas pensando lo de ir en coche. Si te apetece vamos a Cerro Muriano y pides prestado un Leopard


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Este no lo he conducido nunca pero con un par de practicas creo que me atrevería también  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Totalmente de acuerdo, con el camion mucho mas.
> Vamos que te estas pensando lo de ir en coche. Si te apetece vamos a Cerro Muriano y pides prestado un Leopard


Jajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Bueno ya estoy aquí aunque un rato... toy en Guadalajara y el miercoles estará con vosotros, que ya os hecho de menos... magnifica carretera, tiene que ser un sitio precioso por las vistas... pero conducir... miedo dá, aunque sea con ese leopard... Saludos...y que cositas más guapas haceis con los muñequitos!!!

----------

